# Greenhorn in Southern Indiana



## camping hoosiers (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi folks!

I am a grillaholic and recently started yearning to learn to smoke. I found this website and decided to jump in.

I bought a GOSM this morning at Walmart and will set it up this evening and go through the seasoning process.

My wife is already out picking out some ribs however I can't wait to do a brisket. I have done several brisket's on my Weber charcoal grill but can't wait to do it on the GOSM.

Until I found this web site I always thought a fatty was... well never mind, that was years ago. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Have fun!

Jeff


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 15, 2007)

Grillaholic, welcome to the SMF. Plenty of GOSM users here to help you out. Try Jeff's 5 day ecourse for good basic information.


----------



## squeezy (Aug 15, 2007)

You've come to the right place Grillaholic ... welcome to SMF!


----------



## meowey (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to SMF!  Sounds like you are in the right place!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF, great info and help here and also on Deejay Debi's sitehttp://www.deejayssmokepit.net/


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 15, 2007)

welcome to smf & congratz on your new addiction.


----------



## chadpole (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF,Camping Hoosier! You'll love it here with these folks.


----------



## msmith (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard Camping Hooiser you have found the happening place.


----------



## hillbillysmoker (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I look forward to seeing you here and sharing smoking information and adventures.


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard the SMF!! Remember, we like the q-view!


----------



## catfish (Aug 15, 2007)

welcome Camping Hooiser. This is a friendly and informative place. Ask questions there are a lot of answers here. Welcome from a former hoosier.

Paul


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome Jeff -

Enjoy the new toy - You can do ribs and brisket at the same time you know!


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 15, 2007)

Welcome to the SMF!


----------



## moltenone (Aug 16, 2007)

welcome camping Hoosiers,you landed in the right spot.



Mark


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 16, 2007)

*yeh, and corn and beans and spuds, and rum, RUM? Gypsy, how did you get on here?? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Terry*


----------



## t-bone tim (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF,and hello from Canada,it truly is hard to quit after you start ,,,butt then why would you want to


----------



## ultramag (Aug 16, 2007)

Welcome to SMF Camping Hoosiers!!!


----------



## redbrinkman1955 (Aug 19, 2007)

Hello
 Glad to see another Hoosier on baord this is a great forum i have learned a lot the short time I haave been here looking foward to seeing your picture good luck and good smoking
  Redbrinkman1955


----------



## johnd49455 (Aug 19, 2007)

Welcome to SMF
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I was a grill freek at one point too. I just wanted to cook longer, bought my CG started using the indirect method then bought the side fire box. From there I was hooked
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. It wasn't until after that that I found SMF.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 19, 2007)

Welcome CH -

We'll be sure to getyou good and addicted ... err educated in smoking!


----------



## coleysmokinbbq (Aug 20, 2007)

Hi Jeff!...Welcome to the SMF!...
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






...We're glad to have you aboard!!...


----------

